# Car ferry return on the same day



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jul 2020)

I want to visit someone in Ludlow which is around 3 hours from Holyhead.   I will be collecting a package which might be too heavy or fragile or expensive for a flight.

So I am thinking of driving there and back on the same day.  I have never taken the car ferry before so is this doable?  And do I need to look out for anything?

The date doesn't matter so I have just picked Wed 22 July as an example.

1) Take the Irish Ferries 7,30 Dublin Port to Holyhead ferry.
2) Arrive in Holyhead 9.45
3) Depart Holyhead 10.15 ( I have no idea how long it takes from arrival time to being on the road?)
4) Arrive in Ludlow 1.15

5) Depart Ludlow 4 pm
6) Arrive in Holyhead 7 pm.
7) Ferry from Holyhead 20.55

Questions
A) What time do I have to arrive at Dublin for a 7.30 ferry?
B) How reliable is the Dublin the Holyhead ferry?  Is it very likely to be not more than 1 hour late?  I have plenty of time to play with anyway.
C) What time do I have to arrive at Holyhead for a 20.55 ferry?
D) Google maps tells me that Ludlow to Holyhead is 3 hours.  I hear horror stories about UK traffic. I suppose if I miss it, it's not the end of the world. Can I just take the 2.40 am ferry?

E) Are the ferry times the same every day?
F) Is there any advantage on particular days of the week e.g. weekdays vs. weekends?

G) Dublin Swift leaves later and arrives earlier than the others. Why would one not take it?

H) Do I need to worry about Covid?   A flight would be a lot of hassle hanging around an airport and sitting on a flight. But I presume a ferry journey doesn't have the same restrictions?


----------



## RichInSpirit (12 Jul 2020)

Hi Brendan. I think it's doable. Arrival an hour before departure should be plenty of time. But maybe that might be different at the moment due to Covid.
I agree that social distancing should be easier on the ferry than going by air.
Is your car up to 6 hours of nearly continuous driving?


----------



## Zenith63 (12 Jul 2020)

B) Very reliable during the summer, in winter weather can affect it but it is rare.
D) You need to choose a Flexi ticket if you want the option to take a later ferry. WELL worth it, takes all the pressure off. Traffic can be bad yes, though less so on routes like you’re taking away from Manchester etc.
G) Take the Swift if it’s available. It tends to be a bit more expensive and is more prone to cancellation in bad weather, not an issue this time of year though.
H) Much safer from a C19 point of view, you can walk up to the deck and stand outside for most of the trip if the weather is OK, or indoors there tend to be plenty of areas to go and sit away from people. If you’re particularly concerned you could book a cabin and stay in there for the trip.

I used to get the ferry fairly regularly, the ads are true that it’s a hassle way to travel. So nice to drive up maybe 30 mins before sailing, wait in the comfort of your car, drive on and park then head up to the deck for a great view of the sea or have a meal with proper cutlery and table/chairs. Granted in winter it can be rough, and it is not cheap, but compared to hours at the airport and being packed into a plane like a sardine, the ferry is great!


----------



## Thirsty (12 Jul 2020)

To add, its first on first off, so earlier check in on your outbound journey would help. 

Having said that they are pretty smart on the loading and unloading.


----------



## michaelm (12 Jul 2020)

I think the 'official' cut-off is usually 45 mins before departure.  I would aim to be there at least a hour before departure time.  I've done a few day returns (to go to a Crewe match or walk up Snowdon) and always made it back for ferry.  I suspect you could get on to the later ferry with a non-flexi ticket in the event that you missed the return.  The Swift will bob about a lot more so if you're not great on boats the bigger boat would be better.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (12 Jul 2020)

It will be a long day for you.
Would you not over night it just too take sum time pressure off


----------



## MrsBre (12 Jul 2020)

I had to book a sailing for my son last year, he flew over to buy a car. He got a 15% discount with Stena Line as he is a member of iFA or he could have got 10% off as his insurance is with Axa. We would never have thought of it only that a friend reminded him. Lots of people have those perks with various insuurances/organizations but dont realize it. I booked a flexi ticket for him in case of a delay and it took a lot of pressure off him. Safe Journey.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jul 2020)

Thanks MrsBre

I wasn't even aware that there was an alternative to Irish Ferries.

Stena Line is 50% dearer and takes longer. 

It might be just that day.

When I decide if and when I am going, I will check both.

I presume that it's just Irish Ferries and StenaLine?  There are no other options.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jul 2020)

michaelm said:


> I've done a few day returns (to go to a Crewe match or walk up Snowdon)



It would never occur to me to do a day trip from Dublin to Snowdon.  But it's very doable.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jul 2020)

Pinoy adventure said:


> It will be a long day for you.



Hi Pinoy. 

I live near the Port, so there is very little driving on this side. 

I don't have to worry about finding a place to stay and worrying about Covid.

I often do day trips to London and they are great. 

I don't fancy 6 hours driving. But with a long break in between and plenty of time, it should be fine. 

Brendan


----------



## RedOnion (12 Jul 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> G) Dublin Swift leaves later and arrives earlier than the others. Why would one not take it?


Is it not a good bit more expensive?

The other thing is if there's any form of bad weather, it gets cancelled and you get moved to next 'slow' sailing. Or at least it used to get cancelled.


----------



## sharkattack (13 Jul 2020)

How expensive/heavy/delicate is the item.  Could the person not stick it on a well protected pallet.  I've gotten pallets delivered from the UK for around 100 Euro door to door.


----------



## Peanuts20 (13 Jul 2020)

not to mention the fact that it's 2 weeks quarantine when your return.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jul 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> H) Do I need to worry about Covid? A flight would be a lot of hassle hanging around an airport and sitting on a flight. But I presume a ferry journey doesn't have the same restrictions?





Peanuts20 said:


> not to mention the fact that it's 2 weeks quarantine when your return.



Hi Peanuts

I was wondering about that.

I will be sitting in my car for 6 hours.

I will be visiting one couple in a rural area who have been keeping to themselves.

I won't be in any pubs, cafés or other public places.

I think it's less risky doing my weekly shopping in Tescos in Sandymount and going for a walk on the beach.

It's certainly less risky than going into a restaurant of café in Dublin.

I probably wouldn't fly to Britain , or anywhere else, for the foreseeable future, but the Ferry seems a very safe option.



Brendan


----------



## Gervan (13 Jul 2020)

There is also the P&O ferry Dublin to Liverpool. Is that a shorter drive?


----------



## RedOnion (13 Jul 2020)

Gervan said:


> There is also the P&O ferry Dublin to Liverpool. Is that a shorter drive?


Yes shorter drive, but isn't it something like a 6 or 7 hour crossing? I don't think it'd be possible to do a sane day return.


----------



## michaelm (13 Jul 2020)

Peanuts20 said:


> not to mention the fact that it's 2 weeks quarantine when your return.


That's notional quarantine, no legal requirement for such.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (13 Jul 2020)

michaelm said:


> That's notional quarantine, no legal requirement for such.



So actual quarantine then.


----------



## michaelm (13 Jul 2020)

I don't understand your comment . . my English is quite limited.


----------



## Peanuts20 (13 Jul 2020)

michaelm said:


> That's notional quarantine, no legal requirement for such.


so what if there is no legal requirement?, there is a moral requirement not to mention the fact that most employers and schools are insisting on it for anyone who travels overseas


----------



## Early Riser (13 Jul 2020)

I assume anyone arriving on the ferry will have to complete the passenger locator form?





__





						International travel during the COVID-19 pandemic
					






					www.gov.ie


----------



## michaelm (13 Jul 2020)

Brendan's rationale seems reasonable to me, conjured moral requirements notwithstanding.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (13 Jul 2020)

michaelm said:


> I don't understand your comment . . my English is quite limited.



It’s not ‘notional quarantine’; we’re all obliged to quarantine if returning from abroad.


----------



## elcato (13 Jul 2020)

Early Riser said:


> I assume anyone arriving on the ferry will have to complete the passenger locator form?


Yes. You can fill it in on the boat at the reception area. There are plenty of pens and forms there. It will delay you getting off though as there is always some spanner who didn't do it or filled it in wrong.


----------



## Peanuts20 (13 Jul 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Peanuts
> 
> I was wondering about that.
> 
> ...


You will have to get out of your car on the ferry and sit in the lounge or somewhere else like that. Hence, if effect you will be sitting in a cafe. You can't say sitting in your car whilst on the ferry (unless they've changed the rules as a result of Covid)


----------



## elcato (13 Jul 2020)

Peanuts20 said:


> You will have to get out of your car on the ferry and sit in the lounge or somewhere else like that. Hence, if effect you will be sitting in a cafe. You can't say sitting in your car whilst on the ferry (unless they've changed the rules as a result of Covid)


I believe he was referring to the 3 hour trip to Ludlow and back to 'Olyhead.


----------



## peemac (13 Jul 2020)

Easily done and irish ferries have a 24 hour return offer of €199.
Arriving 10.35, you'll be off the ferry by 11.

Ludlow easily doable in 3 hours.
Not a route known for traffic delays. Even less so at present. Mostly motorway standard dual carriageway 

Leave Ludlow by 3.30 - 4 and you'll be in plenty of time for the ferry.

Watch out for the speed cops on the A55 - they love Irish registrations.

No advance booking requirements, so check the weather a few days in advance for any windy spell before booking.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jul 2020)

peemac said:


> No advance booking requirements,


Are you saying that if I wanted to go tomorrow morning, just drive down to the port and pay as I get on?


----------



## peemac (13 Jul 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Are you saying that if I wanted to go tomorrow morning, just drive down to the port and pay as I get on?


Not quite drive up and pay, but you could book now for the 8am sailing tomorrow and back tomorrow night and the €199 return fare applies.

Normally you'd be looking at full ferries at this time of year and you wouldn't get a place at short notice but that's not the case this year.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jul 2020)

Thanks peemac

The prices seem all over the place.  How do you get this €199 return fare?  

Is there any advantage in booking ahead? 

Brendan


----------



## peemac (17 Jul 2020)

Got it by simply putting in the 2 dates into their booking system https://www.irishferries.com/uk-en/to-ireland-from-britain
Once the return date is same day or next day the 99.50 each way fare appears.

But possibly a spanner in the works - Irish Ferries have not sailed the faster Dublin Swift for the past couple of months, but looks like it will start again in August. That may make things tight for the evening sailing


----------

